# Voting Poll: Photo of the Month January '10 Nominations



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 13, 2010)

Which is your favourite?

Nominations here


----------



## Formatted (Feb 13, 2010)

Got to be the first!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Feb 16, 2010)

Hows about some more voting folks - still plenty of time left to get in there


----------



## astrostu (Feb 16, 2010)

Chris - is it possible to modify the original nomination thread from now on to have the poll, rather than this separate thread with just a link back?  That might be part of the problem - when people post photos on the site via a link to an external page (and it's their photos), often the first comment reply is, "You'll get more people if you post the actual photo instead of a link.  No one wants to click on a link."  Similarly, that might help get the number of people who vote up.  And, if you both modify the original nomination thread to have the poll, change the title, AND post a reply at the bottom, then everyone who's subscribed to the original will get an e-mail telling them to go vote!


----------



## Ziggyt2001 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am new to the site, and not sure how hard it would be.  But is there anyway to message the finalists and have them post up their picture on this thread to vote for?  Then you can see if someone can post all of them, just the pictures (no random opinion posts), so everyone can see the ones they are voting for without sifting through a bunch of pages for pics.

On my motorcycle website, the Mod posts up the top 5 bikes each month in the first post of the thread, then anyone can comment after, so that everyone can see all of the pictures they are voting on.  Kudos on the process of giving props to those thru this voting tho!!


----------



## rallysman (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm flattered and actually floored that mine was nominated. Thanks!

In a couple of other forums I've moderated we have regular POTM competitions with the pictures being listed and numbered in the first post of the "competition" (poll) thread. It's a bit of work but it seems to yield better results. As astrostu mentioned, it's a bit more difficult to compare photos and chose the best one when you have to search. When they're hotlinked on top of each other people seem to take more interest since it's easier to compare them. The nomination thread is brilliant rather than having people send a bunch of shots, but it might be able to make a decision if they were pulled from the nomination thread and had their own voting thread. Just my $0.02

I know it's a pain in the ass to moderate a lot of the time, so I'll say "Thanks, and keep up the good work"!


----------



## Dmitri (Feb 17, 2010)

Some amazing photos to choose from this month. Was hard choice for me.


----------



## carrollove (Feb 26, 2010)

I choose "Beach Shots by AndrewI"


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 4, 2010)

rallysman said:


> I'm flattered and actually floored that mine was nominated. Thanks!
> 
> In a couple of other forums I've moderated we have regular POTM competitions with the pictures being listed and numbered in the first post of the "competition" (poll) thread. It's a bit of work but it seems to yield better results. As astrostu mentioned, it's a bit more difficult to compare photos and chose the best one when you have to search. When they're hotlinked on top of each other people seem to take more interest since it's easier to compare them. The nomination thread is brilliant rather than having people send a bunch of shots, but it might be able to make a decision if they were pulled from the nomination thread and had their own voting thread. Just my $0.02
> 
> I know it's a pain in the ass to moderate a lot of the time, so I'll say "Thanks, and keep up the good work"!



OK, I'll give this a go for this month (small number of nominations) and see if it improves voting numbers. I can't guarantee it'll happen if we get a busy month though.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 4, 2010)

BTW I've locked this thread as it seems to have become a favoured target of the spambots - sorry if you wanted to say anything else on the subject


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Mar 4, 2010)

Nearly forgot...

This month we have a very clear winner with twice the votes of its nearest rival. Ladies & Gentlemen, I give you...

*'Early Morning Flow'* by _jaharris1001_


----------

